# Does a bitches vulva remain enlarged if pregnant?



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

My bitch is into her fourth week if pregnant but her vulva is not as big as it was when she was in season it is only slightly swollen. Does her vulva have to be really swollen for her to be pregnant


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Different breeds vary, normally larger breeds remain quite swollen, smaller breeds not as much


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Well she is a Rottweiler and her vulva is not that big


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

My girl on her first pregancy went down in size.
on her 2nd it stayed quite large.

Mo


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes they do remain swollen if pregnant.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

To be honest after you described the matings to me a while back (I tried to pm you but your inbox was full) I don't think you should get your hopes up too much. I really hope I'm wrong as I know you really want this litter, but I am doubtful she has caught.

Why not get her scanned then you'll know one way or the other xx :frown:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

my mollys vulva stayed way up at her first litter, then wen we mated her again in stayed up she was scanned and we saw viable fetuses and then vulva started to go down shed unfortunately absorbed the litter, would be worth having a scan to confirm either way


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> To be honest after you described the matings to me a while back (I tried to pm you but your inbox was full) I don't think you should get your hopes up too much. I really hope I'm wrong as I know you really want this litter, but I am doubtful she has caught.
> 
> Why not get her scanned then you'll know one way or the other xx :frown:


Before you said there was a good chance as he was inside her and we had the ladder effect


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

If I were you I'd get her scanned or blood tested to confirm whether she is pregnant or not.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

My girls vulva went back down normal


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

deborah1978 said:


> Before you said there was a good chance as he was inside her and we had the ladder effect


I thought there was, and I'm hoping I'm wrong but I've had a think about it since... Tried to PM you to see if you could try to get another mating, but couldn't get through.

If she was bang on her optimum day there is an excellent chance as the ladder effect is the semen rich formula bit of semen, but the "food" for the semen to keep it alive for a few days doesn't come til the tie. If it was her optimum day, 2 days after ovulation then it is likely, but a lot of bitxhes stand before ovulation, so its hard to tell. A scan is best bet. if that comes up negative, double check with blood test


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

deborah1978 said:


> Before you said there was a good chance as he was inside her and we had the ladder effect


Its hard when you want the litter so much, my girl missed last time i was so up set, if she has missed this time then you can try again next season


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope it will be good news for you, i would have her scanned, a lady came to my house


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

good luck, I really hope she is in whelp for you x


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

She now has a small bulge in her belly between her rib cage and her womb it looks like a mini football is this a good sign


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

I will post pic for you.


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't expect there to be any tummy showing just yet in a rott, small breeds can get a tiny bit at 4 weeks, but generally not lrg breeds


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

What day would she be on if she is pregnant?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

have you got any in same pose before mating


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> have you got any in same pose before mating


No but when she was laid in same position she didn't have that small footie bulge


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'd get her scanned, unfortunately its not something you can guess at at this stage, but you do neeed to know.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the only sure way of knowing is getting her scanned, preferably by a sheep scanner. whereabouts r u?


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

Teesside area


----------



## newflove (Feb 6, 2010)

we had our girl mated and we were looking for every sign only to be very disapointed when the scan showed no pups she would have been due this week and its still upsetting but the best thing we did was too get her scanned our vet only charged us 30.00 and we had a free rescan.
Good luck and hope you get the resukt you want


----------



## deborah1978 (Feb 24, 2010)

When she was pregnant did it go down normal?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

deborah1978 said:


> When she was pregnant did it go down normal?


She didn't get pregnant


----------

